# Backfoot Sliding!!!HELP



## sidproducer (Dec 25, 2008)

I am a big guy 6.3, 230 pounds and I have snowboarded about 10 times..Right now I am at the phase were I am trying to link my turns...While I started out as regular, now I find it easier to snowboard as goofy...My main problem is while it is quite easy to go from heelside to toeside and control my back foot, when I do the opposite even though I can initiate the turn, my back foot slides forward bringing me almost to a full stop...I know that my question has been answered before but couldn't find it...Is it a balance problem or because I do not flex the board properly?...Thanks


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

There are a good 3-4 threads on this page that focus on that very issue. Pretty much everything you need to know is in them.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Two things can cause your tail to slide out: 

1) Putting your weight on your back foot. The end of the board with the most weight on it wants to go down the hill first.

2) Not using your back foot to help with edging. When you go heelside, you pull up your toes. If you are just pulling up your toes on your front foot, the back of the board will have less edge and will slide.


----------

